# P.imperator's Parturition



## sheepy_angel (Dec 3, 2006)

Can anyone enlighten me how female scorps are when they are on the process of giving birth? I'm totally anxious about her present behaviour... i haven't seen one that actually gave birth yet, and so, i'm thinkin if she's laboring OR if she's too stressed.  I'd really appreciate it if someone can share their observation on an emp's behavior during parturition...


----------



## Ryan C. (Dec 3, 2006)

Here's a _Uroplectes sp._ giving birth. 

http://www.ub.ntnu.no/scorpion-files/visser/uroplectes_sp_birth1.jpg
http://www.ub.ntnu.no/scorpion-files/visser/uroplectes_sp_birth2.jpg
http://www.ub.ntnu.no/scorpion-files/visser/uroplectes_sp_birth3.jpg


----------



## sheepy_angel (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks for those pix! Seen that the slings were coming from the ventral part goin up to its mom's carapace.

I'd also want to know how one would know if their scorps are about to give birth. My Adella (thats my emp's name) keeps assuming this weird posture--- she keeps lying on her side! There was also an instance where she was lifting the caudal part of her body, say, an inch or so, off the ground.

What is she up to? Is she stressed? Or is she about to give birth?


----------



## EAD063 (Dec 3, 2006)

My suggestion is just wait, seeing your scorption partuate is one of those "right place, right time" scenerios ...as for looking for an EXACT time frame.. don't bother lol    If you bother her too much while she does partuate she may consume her babies.


----------



## sheepy_angel (Dec 3, 2006)

I haven't had any sleep yet, already 5am here... i'm just troubled that she hasnt moved a bit in the last 6 hours that I've been observing her!!!! 

I want her to be okay... I just want to get assurance that this is a normal behavior in a gravid emp (or is she about to molt? i dont see my other scorps this way when they're about to molt/molting!!!!) HELP!:






I don't feel the need of gettin an eyeshut till I know how she's doin... I really need help...


----------



## monty_ (Dec 3, 2006)

Are you sure she is alive? Havent seen any alive scorpions layin on the side like that


----------



## sheepy_angel (Dec 3, 2006)

she already died..


----------



## EAD063 (Dec 3, 2006)

Yeah I was going to say theres so reason to be on it's side to partuate.. sorry for your lost.


----------



## sheepy_angel (Dec 4, 2006)

Yeah, it's quite disheartening to have lost her especially since this is the first time one of my pets died.  Thanks for the info people.

I have another pandinus spp. whom I believ is also gravid.  I dont want the same thing to happen... can anyone tell me what to watch out for during this delicate stage? Pleaaaaaaasssee....


----------



## EAD063 (Dec 4, 2006)

It's not really a "delicate" stage... the behaviour you saw with your other female is no representation of the birthing process... Best advice is to completly leave the tank alone, no peeking, no slamming doors, no flicking the lights on and off 100 times a day..... don't forget, P. imp takes 10-12 months to partuate from the time of ensemenation. Did you try an autopsy to see if there were actually slings inside of her?


----------



## sheepy_angel (Dec 5, 2006)

Oh, so her behaviour can be attributed perhaps to stress... Thank you for the info on leaving the tank alone  

Someone will be doing the autopsy of Adella just to check if she's really gravid.


----------



## sheepy_angel (Dec 5, 2006)

Affirmative.  She was gravid.  Guess it was my fault, I stressed her out too much.


----------



## Thaedion (Dec 6, 2006)

sheepy_angel;
Sorry for your loss. I feel for you. I lost my male P. imp just last week and as weird as it may seem to 'others' (thoes who don't own scorps) it is saddening. The only thing I hope in my case is that the one female had been impregnated. I changed out their cage when I found the male to be dying, and noticed how big she was. Again I'm sorry...


----------



## EAD063 (Dec 6, 2006)

Thaedion said:


> sheepy_angel;
> Sorry for your loss. I feel for you. I lost my male P. imp just last week and as weird as it may seem to 'others' (thoes who don't own scorps) it is saddening. The only thing I hope in my case is that the one female had been impregnated. I changed out their cage when I found the male to be dying, and noticed how big she was. Again I'm sorry...


How long did you have them for? A gravid female should only start showing 6to 8 months into it (IME)


----------



## Thaedion (Dec 6, 2006)

I hade the male for 1 yr (died 11/29/06), the female for 1.5 yrs. neither have ever molted so i assume they were adults (he was around 10cm, she around 12cm [w/o 'claws or tail']) . the female has been huge for around 3 - 4 weeks now.  Picture of her hugeness   she also turned defensive/agressive towards the other female in the tank (i took that one out). so i'm assuming she may be pregnant.


----------



## EAD063 (Dec 6, 2006)

seems like a good assumption


----------



## sheepy_angel (Dec 7, 2006)

Thaedion said:


> sheepy_angel;
> Sorry for your loss. I feel for you. I lost my male P. imp just last week and as weird as it may seem to 'others' (thoes who don't own scorps) it is saddening. The only thing I hope in my case is that the one female had been impregnated. I changed out their cage when I found the male to be dying, and noticed how big she was. Again I'm sorry...


Ugggh! yeah, losing her was such an emotional strain, especially when I learned that I kinda contributed to that painful loss.  Well, everything's a learning experience though.  Sorry for your loss, too, Thaedion.


----------



## TheImperator (Dec 8, 2006)

I lost my scorpion too. He was a fully grown P. Imperator. I had him for a year and half. He died probably because I stressed him out too much on my birthday when I was really drunk. These things happen though. I also lost another P. Imperator not too long ago, he used to live here in the house i live in right now but I decided to bring 2 Emperors down to my other house. Im notm sure if I am correct, but the female ate the male and the female got alot fatter and turned more aggressive, so i just assumed she is gravid.  Sorry for your loss though.


----------



## sheepy_angel (Dec 15, 2006)

sheeesh... are there any support groups for peeps who've lost their scorps (especially for us who came to realize that we're part od that death). 

was just wondering...


----------



## Bayushi (Dec 15, 2006)

sheepy_angel said:


> sheeesh... are there any support groups for peeps who've lost their scorps (especially for us who came to realize that we're part od that death).
> 
> was just wondering...


  Yes... it's called arachnoboards.


----------



## P.jasonius (Dec 15, 2006)

Arachnoholics Anonymous.:clap: 
Thank you for sharing with the group, sheepy angel.  Everyone, let's help sheepy angel know she isn't alone.


----------



## sheepy_angel (Dec 16, 2006)

sheeeshh...


----------

